# Pig lice



## Lamby (Jun 7, 2019)

We just discovered my son's 4-H pigs have lice. they are not well behaved enough to tolerate a shot or thorough dusting or spraying. I have read hear that people recommend ivomec orally. Has anyone ever tried and had success with ivomec paste for horses? Any other tips tricks or cures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 7, 2019)

I'll tag a pig person...
@luvmypets  Any ideas??


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2019)

I had 3 Red Wattle feeder pigs. I saw creepy crawlies on them and freaked out. Those things had to GO. We were not on personal terms, shots, dusting and spraying were off the table. APPLE FLAVORED HORSE IVERMECTIN!!!! Miracle stuff. I tossed them treats like boiled eggs, biscuits, stale bread, etc. So they were used to running to the fence for treats.

I cut the crust off 3 slices of bread. I put the apple flavored ivermectin on one side of the bread, about 200 pounds on the horse measurement. I folded over the bread and pinched the edges together to seal it. When I went to the fence, the pigs could smell the apple flavor and went crazy. I tossed a bread pillow to each one and they gobbled it up. 10 days later I did it again and followed up 10 days after that. No more creepy crawlies. 

Oh, I load hogs by using boiled eggs. Back the trailer up, open the endgate, squeeze a couple of boiled eggs and toss up in the trailer. The hogs can smell the eggs and will load themselves to get to the boiled eggs. Works every time!


----------

